# DoorDash Total may be higher…



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

…but more likely is not.

That aside, on occasion I do get an extracouple of bucks. Literally. $10.50 might turn into$12, or maybe even $13.50. But never a $25.

UE, on the other hand, does - and not Infrequently.

So here’smy question: for you, how often - if at all - does the DD payout turn out to be _substantially_ higher? Not $0.75 higher or even $2 higher, but $7 higher, $10 higher, etc.

Not asking about the Golden Age of delivery, either - I missed it by quite a few years, alas 😂

I mean recently.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

This showed up as $11.25. For about 6 miles last night.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Only if it's already in the top 0.1% of all orders.

If it's in the bottom 99.9% of orders under $30, it will be pretty close to the offer amount.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> …but more likely is not.
> 
> That aside, on occasion I do get an extracouple of bucks. Literally. $10.50 might turn into$12, or maybe even $13.50. But never a $25.
> 
> ...


Rarely. An occasional Unicorn otherwise $0.50 to $3. Is the norm.

By the way, in the “Golden Age” of delivery on DD you didn’t have to guess. You were shown the full amount Up front.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

All my Unicorns were saddled up on UE. Not even ONE on DD. I’ve had some nice payouts on doubles, but nowhere near what I see on UE.

It’s why I dread off season. Easy to drive most of the time, but UE all but dies.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> This showed up as $11.25. For about 6 miles last night.


Awesome for you!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> This showed up as $11.25. For about 6 miles last night.


Never once for me. But that’s one of those large orders? I don’t qualify. I’m at 7% right now, and that’s high for me.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Never once for me. But that’s one of those large orders? I don’t qualify. I’m at 7% right now, and that’s high for me.


The LOP has nothing to do with Acceptance. Mine is under 20%.
Also, this particular one had no notification that it was one. In fact, it did not even ask for a picture of my catering bag, which it does if the order is a LOP.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

In my experience the odds of the end total being higher area greatly increased when you are delivering to a wealthy area. I've had $8 turn into $22, $15 turn into $30. This will never happen in the hood. Think long driveways and secluded, wealthy suburban areas.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> In my experience the odds of the end total being higher area greatly increased when you are delivering to a wealthy area. I've had $8 turn into $22, $15 turn into $30. This will never happen in the hood. Think long driveways and secluded, wealthy suburban areas.


I deliver to those all the time. They tend to be pretty stingy. Very rarely tip high.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I deliver to those all the time. They tend to be pretty stingy. Very rarely tip high.


That's because NJ sucks and they're probably getting taxed into oblivion


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> That's because NJ sucks and they're probably getting taxed into oblivion


If you were expecting me to throw myself onto defence of New Jerzey…


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> In my experience the odds of the end total being higher area greatly increased when you are delivering to a wealthy area. I've had $8 turn into $22, $15 turn into $30. This will never happen in the hood. Think long driveways and secluded, wealthy suburban areas.


Lets see if Mr. Richie Rich with the long driveway and riverfront mansion and 7 (!) cars and 6-car garage that prolly holds four more AND custom-made doormat with his initial coughs it up for a rainy, windy delivery. I’m optimistic. It’s not a chick. So there is hope.








Not DD though. So even more hope.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Lets see if Mr. Richie Rich with the long driveway and riverfront mansion and 7 (!) cars and 6-car garage that prolly holds four more AND custom-made doormat with his initial coughs it up for a rainy, windy delivery. I’m optimistic. It’s not a chick. So there is hope.
> View attachment 679349
> 
> Not DD though. So even more hope.


Well yes I was referencing DD.
Eats hardly ever increases but it does happen.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Hey how have Saturdays been for you guys?
I haven't been all that impressed lately. Just kind of meh for me the past month.

Like take today. I started at 3 pm. I made about $30-$40 per hour until 7 pm and then total shite. I'm already home watching the Mets.

Sunday is a banger in my market. $250 - $300 easily in 7(ish) hours. Saturday has just been ass...


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Saturdays usually VERY slow. Today was better because of the rain - everyone’s at home. Roads were clear, too. I made nowhere near your numbers - I never do - but I’d say about 150% of a usual Saturday.



ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Well yes I was referencing DD.
> Eats hardly ever increases but it does happen.


Contrary to my own experience - I get almost all my hidden tips on UE. I’d say 3 out of 5 (over $10) are hidden tips. 
Richie Rich coughed it up









But again, it was UE and a dude, so chances were good. Only reason I took it.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I actually had my first significant “total may be higher” yesterday. A whopping $6 higher. Given that the distance was less than a mile - 0.6 miles to be exact - that’s a record for me on DD. And no promo even! (DD has been incredibly stingy with promos in my area, even though it’s the second straight day of rain…)
———
LOTS of noobs. They’re pretty obvious. And when I say “lots”, I’m being conservative.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Rickos69 said:


> This showed up as $11.25. For about 6 miles last night.





Ms. Mercenary said:


> Richie Rich coughed it up


I'm glad that they worked out for both of you, but I've not yet reached a level of desperation where I would have accepted either of those pings.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Hey how have Saturdays been for you guys?
> I haven't been all that impressed lately. Just kind of meh for me the past month.
> 
> Like take today. I started at 3 pm. I made about $30-$40 per hour until 7 pm and then total shite. I'm already home watching the Mets.
> ...


Sunday is always the best day of the week, even more so when peak pay is decent on DD…


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Sunday is always the best day of the week, even more so when peak pay is decent on DD…


Not today unfortunately.
All three apps were pumping out $1 per mile offers in gale force winds and consistent rain. I made $120 in 4 hours and then flipped them dual birds and went home. For that $ it wasn't worth the risks in that weather. I have my standards. Scumbags....


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Not today unfortunately.
> All three apps were pumping out $1 per mile offers in gale force winds and consistent rain. I made $120 in 4 hours and then flipped them dual birds and went home. For that $ it wasn't worth the risks in that weather. I have my standards. Scumbags....


Ditto. I was sitting there in disbelief all day. I was honestly shocked at what was being offered in weather like that. WTF do they think they are?!?

Totally wasted time, the entire day. I should have stayed in bed and watched TV.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Just delivered to Richie Rich again. Lets see how he does with a smaller order and much less rain. 😂

I need a new SuperTrooper now that Marshmallow Man has indeed left.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Update: Not too shabby. Not as great as last time, but to be fair the order was twice the size and the weather was 10 times worse. So totally worth it.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Not today unfortunately.
> All three apps were pumping out $1 per mile offers in gale force winds and consistent rain. I made $120 in 4 hours and then flipped them dual birds and went home. For that $ it wasn't worth the risks in that weather. I have my standards. Scumbags....


You were able to average 30mph vehicle speed for a 4 hour period including the time it takes to pick up and drop off the food? No red lights in your delivery area? No delays whatsoever in your pickups and deliveries? That's amazing to say the least.

Here in Metro DC there aren't many places with speed limits higher than 25mph.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You were able to average 30mph vehicle speed for a 4 hour period including the time it takes to pick up and drop off the food? No red lights in your delivery area? No delays whatsoever in your pickups and deliveries? That's amazing to say the least.
> 
> Here in Metro DC there aren't many places with speed limits higher than 25mph.


I work in a semi rural NE area in Delaware/PA. Even the back roads are 40 mph. I hit a few $20 GH 5 mile doubles and multi apped a few decent trips but I had to wade through about 120 embarrassing offers to get there. After those four hours it was nothing but trash sub $1 per mile offers in a downpour sooooo I hit the eject button.

On a Sunday around here in the rain, I can and expect to make about $240 - $300 in 7/8 hours easily but this Sunday wasn't shaping up to be that in any way. It felt like all three apps were conspiring to only pump out disgusting and insulting offers.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I work in a semi rural NE area in Delaware/PA. Even the back roads are 40 mph. I hit a few $20 GH 5 mile doubles and multi apped a few decent trips but I had to wade through about 120 embarrassing offers to get there. After those four hours it was nothing but trash sub $1 per mile offers in a downpour sooooo I hit the eject button.
> 
> On a Sunday around here in the rain, I can and expect to make about $240 - $300 in 7/8 hours easily but this Sunday wasn't shaping up to be that in any way. It felt like all three apps were conspiring to only pump out disgusting and insulting offers.


If you grossed $120 in four hours and the offers averaged $1 per mile you had to drive 120 miles in four hours. That's a lot of miles for rideshare. For food delivery that's REALLY a lot of miles. At $1 per mile the payouts and/or tips suck in that area.

The vast majority of people (including drivers) live and work in major metropolitan areas with plenty of traffic, red lights, low speed limits, parking issues, delays, waits at restaurants, apartments, etc, and for them $1 per mile would be starvation.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> the offers averaged $1 per mile


Did I say at any point that I accepted the $1 per mile offers?
No. No I did not nor do I ever (with a few exceptions)

No offense but did you actually read the post that you quoted?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> The vast majority of people (including drivers) live and work in major metropolitan areas with plenty of traffic, red lights, low speed limits, parking issues, delays, waits at restaurants, apartments, etc, and for them $1 per mile would be starvation.


Yes, I used to live in Philly and I wouldn't dream of working delivery in or around that city. Uber X was bad enough. That's why I deliver in my area. It's 90% stress free, traffic free and an overall decent experience. My biggest hassles are slow restaurants or getting sucked in to The University of Delaware area where the students have trouble including specific instructions.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> All three apps were pumping out $1 per mile offers in gale force winds and consistent rain. I made $120 in 4 hours and then flipped them dual birds and went home.


Did you read YOUR own post?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Did you read YOUR own post?


Hmmmmmm yeah I did




ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> I work in a semi rural NE area in Delaware/PA. Even the back roads are 40 mph. I hit a few $20 GH 5 mile doubles and multi apped a few decent trips but I had to wade through about 120 embarrassing offers to get there.





ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> On a Sunday around here in the rain, I can and expect to make about $240 - $300 in 7/8 hours easily but this Sunday wasn't shaping up to be that in any way. It felt like all three apps were conspiring to only pump out disgusting and insulting offers.





ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> After those four hours it was nothing but trash sub $1 per mile offers in a downpour sooooo I hit the eject button.


Jesus Christ you're angry. Thanks for the lecture on ride share and delivery in the city. You're entire pointless rant is why I DON'T LIVE IN THE CITY and chose to move.

No wonder @Judge and Jury trolls your ass


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

ANThonyBoreDaneCook said:


> Hmmmmmm yeah I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You picked a hell of a role model to emulate.

Most of the posters on this website including myself don't always do the best job of editing our posts for clarity. Your post was worded in such a way as to create the impression that you were making $1 per mile on that day. Rather than admit it, you decided to dig in your heels and be a jerk.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> You picked a hell of a role model to emulate.
> 
> Most of the posters on this website including myself don't always do the best job of editing our posts for clarity. Your post was worded in such a way as to create the impression that you were making $1 per mile on that day. Rather than admit it, you decided to dig in your heels and be a jerk.


Yeah but one poster, namely you, are choosing to quote my posts without specific details.

Look, I know you're "likes to argue on UP guy" but I thought I clearly and politely elaborated and explained the day, circumstances and lack of profitable offers, how I navigated my way through them and subsequently gave up when the situation reached a point of utter frustration.

Oh but here comes Mr. Bitter city driver with his predictable 2 cent lecture.



Nats121 said:


> The vast majority of people (including drivers) live and work in major metropolitan areas with plenty of traffic, red lights, low speed limits, parking issues, delays, waits at restaurants, apartments, etc, and for them $1 per mile would be starvation.


Mmmmmmm no YOU live and choose to work in that environment and you're clearly unhappy about it.

Only you could turn a comment about how a driver was being ripped off by gig apps, which ="s 90% of your *****ing on this site, into an argument about per mile earnings.



Yeah ok I'll "admit it"
I drove 120 miles in four hours and made $120 USD
Right because that situation is even remotely possible.

Did that make you feel better?


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

Doordash tries to play tricks to get you to accept order..my set target is $8 anything below automatic reject. Few times rarely I got lucky turned into a big tip but often it was just that $8.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> UE, on the other hand, does - and not Infrequently.


It happens pretty often with UE. But the increase (like all UE tips) shows an hour or so later. So I'm not sure if UE hid the full amount on the ping screen or if the customer decided to increase it after delivery.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

reg barclay said:


> It happens pretty often with UE. But the increase (like all UE tips) shows an hour or so later. So I'm not sure if UE hid the full amount on the ping screen or if the customer decided to increase it after delivery.


I’m pretty sure they hid it. No one increases their tip $0.17 or similar. An increase would ALWAYS be $1-2. Or $5.

Human Nature.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

That text should actually read total will not be higher.


----------



## Rav (Aug 24, 2018)

rideshareapphero said:


> That text should actually read total will not be higher.


Maybe 1 in 10 or even 15 dd order I pick up the order is higher. Nobody falling for that b.s. unless you a newbie


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve had pretty good luck recently - one was $5 higher, and a double was $6 higher. And a few that were $1-2 higher. I only go for the ones that end in $.50 or .75. The .50 is frequently a touch higher. But then again, as I don’t take the ones that end in $.00 this may be a false observation.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> It happens pretty often with UE. But the increase (like all UE tips) shows an hour or so later. So I'm not sure if UE hid the full amount on the ping screen or if the customer decided to increase it after delivery.


If the original tip was $8 and the final tip is more than $8, then the most likely scenario is that Uber hid the full tip amount. It is possible that the customer pre-tipped exactly $8 and then increased it afterwards, but that scenario is going to be a very small percentage of the total orders that fall under this category. You are right that there is no way to know for sure, though.

If the original tip was less than $8 and the final tip is more than the original tip, then the customer increased the tip after delivery. There is no way around that because Uber only hides the portion of the pretip that exceeds $8. For pretips of $8 and less, Uber shows the full pretip amount up front.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> …but more likely is not.
> 
> That aside, on occasion I do get an extracouple of bucks. Literally. $10.50 might turn into$12, or maybe even $13.50. But never a $25.
> 
> ...


Last year I had a liquor delivery from Spec’s to a guy house that was $13.00 that ended up being $73.00 with a sixty dollar extra tip but that was so damn rare and my huge tips were usually liquor deliveries for Dash.

My biggest tip is on Uber for eighty dollars as a UberX.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Update: Not too shabby. Not as great as last time, but to be fair the order was twice the size and the weather was 10 times worse. So totally worth it.
> View attachment 679850


And again got Mr. Richie Rich! This time I actually met him! In true Miss Marple spirit, reminded me of a Partner in my fancy shmancy law firm. Loved him - funny, generous, REALLY smart and by far the best dresser around my age I’ve ever seen. Perfection. And just the right amount of cologne. 😂

A true Ladies’ Man if I ever met one. Though not conventionally attractive at all, gorgeous chicks were falling all over him, and though I never looked at him that way, I totally understood why.

I still miss Marshmallow Man, but am looking forward to next summer when I’ll have both.


----------



## spitfire1337 (Nov 26, 2017)

Only time my total was higher happened to be tonight. Customer tipped $6 in app, for a total delivery of $8.75, upon delivery I got an additional $5 cash tip 🤣


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Richie Rich seems to be living there, not a vacation home. I miss Marshmallow Man, but Richie Rich makes an appearance on occasion and makes everything right with the world. 

Was having a really bad day on DD, spinning like poop in a toilet bowl for $6-8 a pop.

And then…. the magic intersection appears on otherwise dead UE.









_Ohhhhh
Myyyy Looooove
Myyyy Darling
I’ve hungered fooor your tip
A long lonely time…
And time
Gooooes byyyyy
So slowlyyyyyy
And time can suck so much
But you’re
Still MINE!!!!!!!!_

Saw what might be the full car collection today. Very impressive. But not sure that’s all, though. Might be hiding some.

A very pleasant mechanic female voice reminded me a few times I was being recorded. I missed her SO MUCH!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Met Mrs. Richie Rich today. She’s lovely and very sweet. There’s ^cough^ _maintenance_ going on, but it’s not Jocelyn-type maintenance (I don’t do any - I don’t even pluck my eyebrows - so who am I to judge?)

Apologized I couldn’t do a dance for Mechanical Voice Lady who recorded me again, as my hips no longer don’t lie. They very much do.

*Life* *goals*: I want to meet RichiePup. I heard him (her?) today, and I think we’ll be friends. Won’t mind walking him/her for Mr. and Mrs. Rich either, but I’m pretty sure (s)he has a personal butler. 😂


----------

